# rides in alabama



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

hey im new here to the forum and was wondering if members of the forum ever get together and ride in alabama. ive been a few places like nyota and ive got 2200 acres on my hunting club. i was wonderin if yall would like to get a ride up and goin here in alabama


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

heck yeah we are always up for riddin. If you ever make it down around Tuscaloosa hollar & we'll go ride out at brookwood or somewhere. We have the MIMB Meet & Greet ride coming up Labor Day weekend, over in Forst, Ms. @ Rocks Bottom ATV Park.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I was just telling p425 the other day that we need to get a good ride up before Labor day. Anyone have any good ideas of places in Alabama that would be good. Its so dry that everywhere I know of isn't much fun.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its dry down here. was dry in dozier last time i was there also..


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

the last 2 days here has been rain and i think we had one day last week. but other than that it has been dry. i went for a night ride two days ago and all the creeks are about right just a lil too deep in some places weve also got a river but its kinda down a little, but almost all the holes still had water in them. like i said ive got 2200 acres but as hot as it is we need a late evening ride or night ride. also theres nyota thats of course never gonna be dry but most of the holes are out there will swallow you and ur bike due to big trucks latley


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

its never dry in honduras


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dillon you ever been to SRATV in Dozier, AL?


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

nope been wanting to try southern rigde though. is there any good holes out there?
was about to go one weekend but the people of www.bogersunlimited didnt want to go cause they heard no beer was allowed which isnt a problem with me. im free to go anytime though just turned sixteen and got a truck so let me know wen yall are heading that way


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dillon said:


> nope been wanting to try southern rigde though. is there any good holes out there?
> was about to go one weekend but the people of bogersunlimited didnt want to go cause they heard no beer was allowed which isnt a problem with me. im free to go anytime though just turned sixteen and got a truck so let me know wen yall are heading that way



yeah those people tend to suck................... they arnt cool or nice like us @ MIMB  :rockn:


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

yea i know thats why i joined this forum. honestly i saw your post on there about this site and figured i try it out. like this forum alot better. all they like to do when they ride is just get drunk not my type of thing ya know its a different story to be out there riding and enjoying it and have a few beers but nah only if you knew.haha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they got some good pits out there, lots of trails, boggy creek which i have yet to make it through and mad hills. Ive never been there when beer wasn't allowed. I've seen folks right by past the local sheriif onsite with beer in their hand. Also, noone ever wears a helmet there either.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

is it an good all day ride. any website on southern ridge so i can find out acreage and more information about this place. is it alot of trials or mostly mud. also have you ever tried out a place called nyota? if you like mud this is prolyl in the top two in the state!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Its 30 miles of trails. Not all mud but they got it there.
The website is www.southernridgeatvtrails.com

ive seen nyota on youtube. Looks fun as heck. 
What's the details on that place? You gotta pay? Thsy have a website?


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

no nyota is land owned by jefferson county water works riding there is great time no gate no park noone works there just a place that has flooded and people have been going out there for years highlifter attends every couple years just a place for a bike built for strickly mud. theres a hole called the suicide hole that 2 my knowlege only one bike has crossed yet heres a ride i was at last year place is nuthun but mud after mud they got a pond thats very fun to play in also. 



 this was in july wen everything is dryed up


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

another videos when its a little wet


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

alright this looks like a blast.
Got coordinates/directions?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it's out east central AL I belive.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

cordinates no directions yes. ive been out the alot so know it pretty well if yall are interested in goin we could meet at the summit. or somewhere in gardendale if ur familiar with that area. map on mapquest http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=N...ude=33.849998&longitude=-86.7453&geocode=CITY


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Sign me up :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a long way to go for a day ride, is there camping/hotels nearby?


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

yea defiantly theres about 3 or so in a 10 or 12 mile radius its a good ride.theres lots of trails that cut off the main trail that run to the warrior river which you can ride for miles and other holes,but the main trail has alot of bad holes.if anyone is interested pick a weekend my bike should be fixed soon..


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thats only like 2 hours from T-Town. Camping would be cool though.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

yea plaenty of places to camp out there. yall intereted in havin a big group MIMB ride sometime soon in a month or so


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I would be.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ok theres 2 of us. would yall mind if i brought a couple of people with me there not memebers here though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We're already having a BIG MIMB ride Labor day weekend in Forest, Ms. 

Im sure some of us wouldnt mind coming up to NYOTA and riding though, but lets not call it a MIMB ride.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ok sorry about that. any infomation about this ride in forest mississippi. what is that date for this ride also.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

its sticked at the top... first anual MIMB Meet & Greet ride.


----------

